# Traveling With Water & Prodigy Controller



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

I was just wondering. Some of you like to fill your tanks with water before you leave home, others wait to get to your campsite to fill. What are the advantages or disadvantages of filling up and traveling with a full tank?

P.S. We hooked our trailer up yesterday for a test drive with the New TV. Left the kids at home, hubby and I had a great time. We even got lost in the country! It was GREAT! I am now teasing him, it takes him 20 miles to turn this rig around! While out though, he kept setting the Prodigy controller to get a good feel for the braking........what do all of you usually have your controller set at?









Thanks Again..........Campnfan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The only disadvantage to filling the water tank before a trip.
Is the weight you are looking at around 8lbs. per gallon.
I have only done it once and that was a trip from Pa. to Fla.
But had no problem with the extra weight.
As for brake controll it's all in the persons preference.
Everyone is different.(Adjust till you feel comfortable)
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have the boost on setting 1 and the voltage @ 6 volts. In the booklet there's instructions on how to set up the controller. Sonething like speeding up to 25 mph and pulling the manual control lever all the way, the brakes should almost lock up.

20 miles to turn around







Make sure you have good directions









We always camp with full hookups so I keep about 10 gallons of water in the tank for pit stops along the way.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I set up the controller following the directions, and then adjusted it as needed. The brakes should be warm before any adjustments are made though. The directions that come with it are pretty good, and setup is not very complicated.

As for water, I am like Mike, we have never camped without water hookups, so a few gallons for incidental stops along the way is all we need.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Campnfan towing with water has some issues you need to be aware of before you head out. First and foremost is the sheer weight of water you are carrying in the camper, you may need to adjust your brake controller settings if you carry or don't carry water. If you are going to carry water try to fill it up, a potential problem can arise if you have 1/2 tank of water and it begins to slosh around. The other issue to be aware of is where the tank is located, when full it can either dramatically increase or decrease your tongue weight, that has the potential to increase your sway problems. I don't know where the tank is on your unit, checking that out or asking one of the other owners here might be a good idea. Finally you are carrying a lot of weight, and your gas mileage will decrease even more. If you can get water at your destination its a good idea. Generally I carry about 10 gallons for use with the potty and then fill up at the location, or close by. I would rather drive 100 miles empty and 10 miles full if I can help it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I take the easy way out and simply follow the manufacturers instructions on the brake controller... seems safer that way.... I also then ask my dealer what he recommends -- I normally get "follow the manufacturers instructions" -- haha

The way i see it -- why transport water when all I am doing is buring more gas in the transport... My tank hold 45 gallons -- I carry about 5 for emergency potty breaks on the road... when I get to the campsite -- or near it if there is no water there -- then i fill the tanks up completely..

why spend extra fuel, wear and tear, and make your trailer heavier when the water is already there....????


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I only fill the water tanks when I dry camp, or I question water quality at a campground. (We don't drink from the system anyway) I camp at a lake site with no water hookups often. I end up towing with a full load of water many times each season. I don't notice any drop in MPG, or much change in towing itself.

Most mobile water tanks have baffles to prevent surging. I don't know if there are any in these tanks. Anyone know?


----------

